
Start-up storytime: How we got to $2m+ in revenue - clickbyclick
https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/3r8fk9/so_were_now_over_2_million_per_year_with_local/
======
Justin_K
The post has good intentions but it still gives no explanation for how new
leads come in. I can't imagine that customers were found without a massive
spend on keywords. All the business lines have massive amounts of business
already doing that, so I doubt they're coming to the top of the list on search
results.

